# Top Scientists Warn Who Not To Stub Out E-cigarettes



## Alex (29/5/14)

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-27547420http://www.bbc.com/news/health-27547420

Top scientists warn WHO not to stub out e-cigarettes

Some doctors argue it is too early to know whether benefits outweigh potential risks, as Jane Dreaper reports
A letter signed by more than 50 researchers and public health specialists is urging the World Health Organization (WHO) to "resist the urge to control and suppress e-cigarettes".

The letter says the devices - which deliver nicotine in a vapour - could be a significant health innovation.

But the UK's Faculty of Public Health says it is too early to know whether benefits outweigh potential risks.

The WHO said it was still deciding what recommendations to make to governments.

The open letter has been organised in the run-up to significant international negotiations on tobacco policy this year.

Supporters of e-cigarettes, who argue the products are a low-risk substitute for smoking, fear they might become subject to reduction targets and advertising bans.

There has been a big growth in the market for e-cigarettes, but the Department of Health says they are not risk-free.

Critics say not enough is known about their long-term health effects. A recent report commissioned by Public Health England said e-cigarettes required "appropriate regulation, careful monitoring and risk management" if their benefits were to be maximised.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

nice find @Alex 

thanks for sharing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)

AwesomeNess 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

